# haf x push pull mounting



## 270bamf (Apr 17, 2011)

have my rs360 in push configuration atm. want to move to push pull and stay inside the computer case. will have plenty of room except for last push fan (power cord connection refuses to move)

my newb question is ....how do i mount the 3 top fans to the hafx case... is there an adapter that i can purchase?

really dont want to add anymore new holes to my rig if i dont have to


----------



## 270bamf (Apr 17, 2011)

*nub question rescinded*

holes were there for the fan...just had to try it out.

got 5/6 fans in push pull rear fan and power connect pin just couldnt coexist. :wink:


----------

